# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Athina - Origjinat

## javan

Kali dhe Karkaleci

Nje kale i bardhe identifikohej me Cekropine, qytet i Greqise i themeluar nga cekropet, udheheqes i nje kolonie Egjiptiane. Kjo embleme nenkuptonte se me i bukuri kale i bardhe ishte sjelle me DET nga Egjipti ne Greqi.

Qyteti u zmadhua nga Greket, te cilet ja dedikuan Minerves, te mbiquajtur Athena. Qe ketej qyteti mori emrin e Athenes, kryeqytet i Atikes.

Fabrikantet dhe tregtaret e Cekropise e kishin bere Athinen Emporium te Greqise, por nden Athinasit, njerez me imagjinate, artet e dobishme degjeneruan ne produkte te panevojshme te quajtura arte te bukura;

----------


## javan

Dhe shkrimtaret e dobishem rreshqiten ne enderrimtare me sy hapur ose poete, te cilet shpiken mitologjine, - ose historine te konvertuar ne fabul! Keshtu tradita e kalit te bardhe te ardhur nga deti, u be nje tabulat i shenjte me kete thelb: 

“ Neptuni krijoi nje kale te bardhe lufte per t’ja dhuruar Athines. Kafsha e shpejte ju dhurua Marsit, Zotit te Luftes, per mbrojtjen e vendit dhe si etalon I Atikes” 

Qyteti I Argos po ashtu hyjnizoi kalin si Arion. – Thesalianet adhuronin keshtu kalin e pavdekshme Xanthus, I cili I fliste te zotit, Akilit. 

Aborigjenet (banoret autoktone) e Atikes e stilizonin veten si _femijet e tokes_, dhe mburreshin te kishin dale nga dheu. Ata e dallonin vetveten nga te Huajt (Aliens), duke vene ne floke nje karkalec ari ose argjendi, si shenje e nje origjine te perbashket me kete insekt te lindur nga toka. 

Karkaleci i Arte i dhurohej cilitdo Athinas qe i kishte bere nje sherbim kombit. Kjo shenje me pas u pervetesua nga fisniket e Athines, dhe u kthye ne embleme te aristoktacise greke.

----------


## Baptist

Karkaleci na paraqitet edhe ne Troje. 
Emri i tij rri ne marredhenie te ngushte me kalin...



Pegasi eshte poashtu kal qe lidhet me Poseidonin 

dhe flatrat e kalit mitologjik nuk qendrojne larg kesaj metafore te figurese se tij mitologjike dhe simbolikes arketipore te karkalecit. 

Ndersa emri i kalit Areion nuk eshte per tu ngaterruar me emrin e muzikantit Arion.

Tutje kemi Kaun e bardhe te Poseidonit, -cili eshte "origjinali" kau apo kali? Mbetet nje enigme mitologjike.  

Kurse "karakleci",  celes i ketij "shnderrimi".

----------


## dias10

Ne fakt ne traditen e rrefimit per historine e Athines ka dy variante:

1. Athinasit jane autoktone vendas
2. Athinasit jane pasardhes te nje prej grupeve shetites te pellazgeve

Une them e verteta qendron diku ne mes.
kam sjelle dhe perpunimin e ketij mendimi nga Thomas Dyer:

----------


## dias10

> [
> 
>  Neptuni krijoi nje kale te bardhe lufte per tja dhuruar Athines. Kafsha e shpejte ju dhurua Marsit, Zotit te Luftes, per mbrojtjen e vendit dhe si etalon I Atikes


E vertetuar kjo dhe nga ana arkelogjike:

----------


## land

> 2. Athinasit jane pasardhes te nje prej grupeve shetites te pellazgeve



The first settlement of Athens 3000 BC was situated on the rock of Acropolis.


In Athens itself the prehistoric wall of the Acropolis and a plot of ground close below it received veneration in the 5th century as "Pelasgian"; ...

----------


## dias10

> The first settlement of Athens 3000 BC was situated on the rock of Acropolis.
> 
> 
> In Athens itself the prehistoric wall of the Acropolis and a plot of ground close below it received veneration in the 5th century as "Pelasgian"; ...


Dakord, por keta pellasge, qe mesa duket akoma vazhdonin te quheshin me emrin e tyre origjinal u punesuan prej Athinasve per ndertimin e ketij muri(si mjeshtra te arkitektures) kur keta te fundit ishin ne fazen qe nuk e identifikonin vetem me si pellazge, por si athinas.

PS. Te gjitha gjykimet e mia bazohen mbi bazen e rrefimeve te autoreve te antikitetit(nese vertet ka egzistuar nje i tille, ne formen qe na paraqitet sot).

----------


## javan

Mirepo, Herodoti nuk eshte dakord qe Pellazget te kene qene muratore te Jonikeve:




Bile edhe Studimet Helenike nga eshte marre pasazhi me lart ngulmojne qe Pellazget Lejleke = Autoktone pesuan shume transformime dhe u ngrysen ne Helene Jonike.

----------


## baaroar

Nëse bëhet fjalë për murin e vjetër rrethues të Akropolit, ndërtuar me gurë ciklopikë;

Pyetje:

Si mund të punësoheshin Pellazgët vendas nga Jonët e ardhur për ndërtimin e murit,
kur Jonët mund t'i kenë gjetur muret kur erdhën në Atikë.
Tuqididi e cilëson qartë, mur Pelasgicon/Pelargicon

Historia dhe qytetërimi i Athinës nuk zë fill me Jonët e ardhur, përkundrazi me ardhjen e tyre zë fill degjenerimi i shoqërisë së saj, ashtu siç përmendet në fund të postit të parë.

Disa të dhëna të cilat më duken me interes:

- Mbretin Kekrop (Cecrops) duan t'a sjellin patjetër nga Egjipti, ndërkohë që ai në të vërtetë duhet të jetë vendas.
- I famshëm në misteret eleusiniane, shfaqur në dualitetin "poshtë gjarpër, lartë njeri",
ku del edhe si njohës i agrikulturës.
- I njohur për ndalimin me ligj të sakrificave (ndoshta edhe ato njerëzore)
- I përkiste një linje mbretërish pellazgë në një shtrirje kohore që përkon me periudhën e lulëzimit të qytetërimit pellazg minoik, e pas tij, me shfronëzimin e Poseidonit nga Akropoli dhe daljen e Athenës në skenë, nis era e "arteve të bukura".
Një mendim tjetër është që Poseidoni dhe Athinaja t'a kenë ndarë bashkë Akropolin për ca kohë, derisa ajo e uzurpon tërësisht atë.

A shihet ndonjë lidhje tek emri i tij KE-KROP me A-KROP-OL-IS ?

----------


## dias10

> Mirepo, Herodoti nuk eshte dakord qe Pellazget te kene qene muratore te Jonikeve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bile edhe Studimet Helenike nga eshte marre pasazhi me lart ngulmojne qe Pellazget Lejleke = Autoktone pesuan shume transformime dhe u ngrysen ne Helene Jonike.


I kthehemi perseri problemit tek fillimi:
1. A ishin athinasit autoktone?
2. A ishin athinasit pellazge te hershem, apo vala e fundit e pellazgeve qe u shkeputen prej Peloponezit(mesa duket jone dhe akej)?

Herodoti hyn ne grupin e atyre qe kembengul se Athinasit si te vjeter si te rinj ishin pellazge, vetem lagje te caktuara ishin doriane(helene), qe megjithese pushtues jetonin paqesisht me athinasit duke udhetuar bashke deri ne klasicizem, ne kohen ku na vine dhe informacionet me te shumta per jeten qytetare.

----------


## dias10

> Pyetje:
> 
> Si mund të punësoheshin Pellazgët vendas nga Jonët e ardhur për ndërtimin e murit,
> kur Jonët mund t'i kenë gjetur muret kur erdhën në Atikë.


Jonet ishin nga ana e tyre nje grup i spikatur pellazg, por mesa duket autoret e siperpermendur kur flasin per pelasge, e kane fjalet per ata lloj pellazgesh qe nuk u perzien ne shtegtimet e medha, ndryshe nga jonet, eolet, athinasit etj.

----------


## baaroar

Edhe një pyetje ju lutem (se nuk jam them fare nga gjuhësia)
Mund të jetë K/CROP ndonjë formë e korruptuar e K/CORE ose e anasjellta ?
Ndonjë shndërrim i mundshëm ?
Faleminderit

----------


## dias10

> Edhe një pyetje ju lutem (se nuk jam them fare nga gjuhësia)
> Mund të jetë K/CROP ndonjë formë e korruptuar e K/CORE ose e anasjellta ?
> Ndonjë shndërrim i mundshëm ?
> Faleminderit


Nuk ka dyshim per kete, por duhet te kemi shume kujdes ne percaktimin e sakte te semantikes se ketyre fjaleve sepse kemi nje kuptim te perzier nga fjale me pronuncim te ngjashem.
Nga njera ane kemi fjalen ""latine":
cuore--qe tregon 'zemren' e drithit(the core)
nga ana tjeter kemi fjalen shqip 
të korrat---qe tregojne dritherat si produkte ushqimore.
Vete fjala shqip buron prej foljes korr, qe nga ana e saj, une besoj se eshte evoluimi i foljes ha ose ko. Kete ide ma perforcon dhe fjala anglisht.
Shume studjues mendojne se fjala buron prej foljes crescere, por mua nuk me duket qe dhe emri creissant(croissant) te buroje prej saj sepse evoluimi i natyrshem do te ishte crescant(kreshent) dhe kurre creissant.

----------


## Baptist

> Ne fakt ne traditen e rrefimit per historine e Athines ka dy variante:


_
1. "The first inhabitants of Athens were of wandering race of the Pelasgi, 

2. though nodoubt at some period there were a pelasgic settlement in Attica.

3. Strabo considers the Pelasgi as an immigrant race, and even having obtained their name from the Athenians, on account of their wanderings after the manner of storks (pelargoi). 

4. the most probable opinion seems to be that the Athenians were partly a mixture of Ionians with the wandering and ubiquitous Pelasgi._"
1. Kjo eshte nje falseto e kulluar mire dhe e servuar ne senduic me faktin e pamohueshem te autoktonise pellasge te atikasve. Cilesimi "wandering" eshte absolutisht i pabaze.

2. Demagogji sterholle e nje manipulanti shume te shkathte, -Atikasit _ishin_ pellasge! Andaj, siper faktit qe Atiken e themluan pellasget, pohimi se ne te, kishte edhe pellasge, eshte mohim retorik i plote i faktit prej te cilit niset ky pohim. dhe eshte ne kundershtim te plote me veten.

3. Straboni ka bere nje gaf logjik te pergjithsimit induktiv joshkencor te cilin autori e perdor per te manipuluar te verteten e pakontestueshme, pasi Atikasit ishin puro pellasg, ndersa leleget nje nga fiset pellasge i cili ishte i pranishem ne Atike poaq sa edhe ne viset me te largeta te botes se njohur atehere; Nuk mund te cilesoje gjithe fiset pellasge si shoqeri bredhese, pasi leleget jetonin prej kesaj zeje dhe ishin fraksioi me i rendesishem i nderlidhjes ekonomike e tragtare te mbreterise se gjere pellasge. Ndersa ne luften e Trojes s'eshte per t'u cuditur nese leleget luftuan kunder lelegeve.

4. Ky eshte nje perfundim ekstremisht spekulativ dhe i genjeshtert ne rrenje te rrenjes. Sepse vet jonianet ishin pellasg.

Kurse spekulimet e ketij lloji jane asgje me shume se falsifikim i rende interpretativ i historise dhe fakteve te patjetersueshme te saj.

----------


## baaroar

Unë shoh një lidhje tek emri i mbretit të parë Kekrop dhe perëndeshës Korë (Persefona)



Tufa e kallëzave të grurit (lloj tjetër drithi?!) të korrura në dorën e majtë të Kekropit.



Ndërsa në këtë tjetrën paraqitet momenti kur Demetra i dhuron njerëzimit njohjen mbi kultivimin e grurit, shoqëruar me bekimet e _Korës_ për të sjellë mbarësi në "të korra" (?!)

Javan më fal, se ndoshta kishe ndërmend t'a orientoje temën në një drejtim tjetër.

----------


## Baptist

> Nëse bëhet fjalë për murin e vjetër rrethues të Akropolit, ndërtuar me gurë ciklopikë;
> 
> Pyetje:
> 
> Si mund të punësoheshin Pellazgët vendas nga Jonët e ardhur për ndërtimin e murit,
> kur Jonët mund t'i kenë gjetur muret kur erdhën në Atikë.
> Tuqididi e cilëson qartë, mur Pelasgicon/Pelargicon
> 
> 
> ...


Ky eshte nje propozim qe meriton te shqyrtohet me seriozitet.




> Mund të jetë K/CROP ndonjë formë e korruptuar e K/CORE ose e anasjellta ?
> Ndonjë shndërrim i mundshëm ?
> Faleminderit


"krop" dhe "kor", anise i takojne leksikut te se njejtes fushe, megjithate jane fjale te ndryshme te kuptimeve qe lidhen me ate veprimtari.

Sipas vrojtimeve te mija ne gjuhen e vjeter pellasge kam ardhur ne perfundim se nje varg fjalesh te rases pesore e vperimore perdorin nje logjike jashtzakonisht speciale por ne esence jogramatikore per tu dhene kuptime te ndryshme kuanteve te caktuara fonike te semantikes se nocionit te caktuar duke invertuar pjesen bazike te semiologjise se saj ne radhitjen e tingujve qe perbejne ate. Dhe cilado radhitje tingullore qe te kete qene e para apo nisetore e kuptimit fillestar te fjales mund te perdorej lehtesisht duke invertuar fjalen "cro" per te ncjerrur kuptimin e ri prej saj ne fjalen e re "cor". b.b. Troy III p.a.e. 12:37 AM 6/24/2009 




> Unë shoh një lidhje tek emri i mbretit të parë Kekrop dhe perëndeshës Korë (Persefona)
> 
> http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/993/cecrops.jpg
> 
> Tufa e kallëzave të grurit (lloj tjetër drithi?!) të korrura në dorën e majtë të Kekropit.
> 
> http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/9...riptolemus.jpg
> 
> Ndërsa në këtë tjetrën paraqitet momenti kur Demetra i dhuron njerëzimit njohjen mbi kultivimin e grurit, shoqëruar me bekimet e _Korës_ për të sjellë mbarësi në "të korra" (?!)
> ...


Per ta shkurtuar disi kete degezim anesor do te shfrytezoj rastin te te them se shume nga pikat qe ke nxejrrur per krahasim ketu, qendrojne afer se vertetes origjinale.

----------


## land

Mitet dhe legjendat ne lidhje me themelimin e Athines jane te ndryshme dhe komplekse,edhe kontradiktore,por...

ne te gjitha versionet Cecrops rezulton bir i nenes toke,atij i atribuohen shenjat e para te civilizimit,anullimi i sakrificave,vendosja e principit te monogamise,shpikja e shkrimit dhe varrosja e te vdekurve.

Sipas mitit varri i Cekrops gjendet ne akropol

Cecrops,burri reptil(mit)...po tja heqim ate reptil,ndoshta Cecrops ka egzistuar me te vertete !!who knows!

----------


## land

> A shihet ndonjë lidhje tek emri i tij KE-KROP me A-KROP-OL-IS ?


 jo, ne fakt,sepse  akro=suprem,i larte, dhe polis  dihet qe eshte qytet,pra me akropolin kihet parasysh pika me e larte e qytetit ,kjo eshte domethenia.

*akro-polis*

----------


## dias10

Mitet ""greke"" megjithese te ndryshme, bien dakord per nje gje qe Kekropsi eshte themeluesi i Athines. Gjithashtu ato te gjitha bien dakord qe ai i perkiste races se pellazgeve, prandaj ne Perseus Encyclopedia thuhet keshtu:




> Cecrops
> (Kekrôps). A hero of the Pelasgic race, said to have been the first king of Attica. He was married to Agraulos, daughter of Actaeus, by whom he had a son, Erysichthon, who succeeded him as king of Athens, and three daughters, Agraulos, Hersé, and Pandrosos. In his reign Poseidon and Athené contended for the possession of Attica, but Cecrops decided in favour of the goddess. Cecrops is said to have founded Athens--the citadel of which was called Cecropia, after him--to have divided Attica into twelve communities, and to have introduced the first elements of civilized life. (See Athenae.) He instituted marriage, abolished bloody sacrifices, and taught his subjects how to [p. 307] worship the gods. The later Greek writers describe Cecrops as a native of Saïs in Egypt, who led a colony of Egyptians into Attica, and thus introduced from Egypt the arts of civilized life; but this account is rejected by some of the ancients themselves, and by the ablest modern critics.

----------


## land

Tezeu!!........................

----------

